# Home built log splitter number 2



## A.E. Metal Werx (Nov 15, 2009)

some of you may know from my other post that the splitter i built last year got stolen last week. well i have started another one. heres some pics so far.


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Nov 15, 2009)

more pics


----------



## England14 (Nov 15, 2009)

Nice welding, wish I could do half as good.


----------



## loadthestove (Nov 15, 2009)

Have to give you credit for one thing,thats the best welding I have seen in a long time.


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Nov 15, 2009)

thanks for the compliments guys. it doesnt help that i mig weld 40+ hours a week. but i will be having more fun with this splitter. arc welded the two 6x10x3/8" tubes togeather. 21 rods and 4 passes on each seam later it was done. its taking some time scabing pieces togeather but its geting done.


----------



## rx7145 (Nov 15, 2009)

Looks good!!

Wish I could weld.


----------



## huskys rule (Nov 15, 2009)

lookin good, my second one is still in the design stages


----------



## Outlander (Nov 15, 2009)

Nice welding. Wish I could weld that good.

Glad to see you are building a new splitter and not sulking about losing your last one. Sux that some AHole got away with your hard work. 

Keep us updated with pics.


----------



## mikes mold (Nov 15, 2009)

*nice workmanship*

Hope you get your splitter back


----------



## scotvl (Nov 15, 2009)

mx_racer428 said:


> thanks for the compliments guys. it doesnt help that i mig weld 40+ hours a week. but i will be having more fun with this splitter. arc welded the two 6x10x3/8" tubes togeather. 21 rods and 4 passes on each seam later it was done. its taking some time scabing pieces togeather but its geting done.



excellent welds, why scab pieces together are they free/cheap. just asking cause I want to build my own next summer.


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Nov 15, 2009)

scotvl said:


> excellent welds, why scab pieces together are they free/cheap. just asking cause I want to build my own next summer.



%95 of the steel is-will be from the scrap yard. i cant afford to go the the scrap yeard every day so if i see something that will work i grap it. my scrap yard cuts everything in 5 foot sections or less so geting there befor stuff gets cut apart is rare.


----------



## superfire (Nov 15, 2009)

*lookin good*

man you can weld make sure that thing solid and heavy. i think the product i linked in your other post might be able to be made as part of the new splitter design. hope it goes well. another idea is to make the splitter support stand that is lockable into the ball hitch system


----------



## maxfior (Nov 16, 2009)

mx_racer428 said:


> thanks for the compliments guys. it doesnt help that i mig weld 40+ hours a week. but i will be having more fun with this splitter. arc welded the two 6x10x3/8" tubes togeather. 21 rods and 4 passes on each seam later it was done. its taking some time scabing pieces togeather but its geting done.



Nice looking welds man! I hear ya on the rods, it's pretty wild how fast they go when you're doing a long pass or large gap! Looks great though... Still sucks about your old splitter, don't worry, what goes around comes around, the dudes take took it will get theirs in the end... 

M.


----------



## Iska3 (Nov 16, 2009)

mx_racer428 said:


> 21 rods and 4 passes on each seam later it was done. its taking some time scabing pieces togeather but its geting done.



When I first looked at the pics, I thought you were doing a wire feed. Fantastic job with the welds. Not many I'd trust overhead but I'd trust your welds any day. 

They took my first splitter also. Two years later I saw it on an auction bill. Never did get it back. Make sure you weld part of your SS number on the new one where they can't see it.


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Nov 16, 2009)

i donno how i feel about puting my SSS on anything. if someone knows me and knows it on the splitter.. who knows what could happen. i am thinking i will put my name and the date on it. tonight i worked on the H-beam. welded on my C-channal to the H-beam and also beveled my 1" plates for the back stop. one 16" tall and one 8". i will be welding them togeather, my last splitter bent my 1.25" plate. some may wonder why im using a arc and mig welder. well my mig is only 180 amps full tilt while my arc is 200 and i dont have to max that out to get very good penetration. i hope to take some pictures tomorrow of the progress.


----------



## richv70 (Nov 16, 2009)

You can weld! Very nice.


----------



## Henry G. (Nov 16, 2009)

Nice puddles, penetration looks good too, grinding the edges like you did shows you understand what you are doing-finding someone who makes quality and pretty welds is not easy to find. 
My FIL was a welder who became a welding inspector for the state, where welds were X-rayed for analysis. He told me several times they would have guys come in to their shop over the years who make make the most perfect looking welds. Then he would break them with a sledge hammer and tell the guy sorry you need to learn how to weld. good isnt always pretty and vice versa, for commercial welds both are required.
I hope you get your splitter back. No matter what anyone says you have the right to confront someone stealing from you, if they heighten the plain theft to robbery by threatening you, you have the right to defend yourself only to the degree needed. Nowhere in the constitution does it say you dont have the right to defend yourself or your property. Use good judgement, dont shoot anyone in the back who is running away, but don't be afraid to keep what is yours if it comes down to it. This common sense approach is the basis for our laws still today. Anyone can sue you for anything, doesnt mean they are right or gonna win either. Juries frown on criminals suing victims, despite what liberals say today.


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Nov 16, 2009)

Henry G. said:


> Nice puddles, penetration looks good too, grinding the edges like you did shows you understand what you are doing-finding someone who makes quality and pretty welds is not easy to find.
> My FIL was a welder who became a welding inspector for the state, where welds were X-rayed for analysis. He told me several times they would have guys come in to their shop over the years who make make the most perfect looking welds. Then he would break them with a sledge hammer and tell the guy sorry you need to learn how to weld. good isnt always pretty and vice versa, for commercial welds both are required.
> \.



i agree will everything you said, i have i may be young but have spent lots and lots of time geting my AWS Certification. i have seen many, way to many people have very nice welds and then when to get them back from the bend test they see that there hole weld was crached and split. i personally have more fun arc welding then i do mig welding. i would say its been a while sence i played with the arc, ever sence i got my tig/arc ive just been using the tig for just about everything. Feels good to get back to the basics!


----------



## powerstroke (Nov 16, 2009)

looks good. Welder to welder those are excellent looking. I do mostly tig with a little mig and spool gun thrown in.


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Nov 18, 2009)

some quick update pictures.


----------



## Henry G. (Nov 18, 2009)

This thread and topic in general reminds me of something my late FIL told me...."wood is for burning, metal is for making things".
Good work Sir.


----------



## huskys rule (Nov 18, 2009)

lookin good and nice shop


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Nov 18, 2009)

huskys rule said:


> lookin good and nice shop



shops for sure a little dirty. so much grinding going on in there. looked at the tv today and theres a heavy film of dust on it. going to be a big clean up when this splitter it done!


----------



## boostnut (Nov 19, 2009)

How thick are the plates on the end of your beam? Looks like you may run into trouble with those. I bent the he!! out of mine. It is 1-1/4" A36 steel, bent it with a 4" cylinder running about 2600 psi. You may want to beef that up a little.


----------



## newb (Nov 19, 2009)

With your fab skills, why not come up with a design that sends a shaft into the spokes of the rims when the ram is back. Something like what is on some chip boxes to lock the compartments? Would make it alot harder to wheel off. Pete


----------



## skidsteer.ca (Nov 19, 2009)

boostnut said:


> How thick are the plates on the end of your beam? Looks like you may run into trouble with those. I bent the he!! out of mine. It is 1-1/4" A36 steel, bent it with a 4" cylinder running about 2600 psi. You may want to beef that up a little.



Yes put about three 3/4" by 1.5" flats on edge behind the plate to reinforce it.
Ken


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Nov 19, 2009)

the end plate is 2" thick. not going to bend. on my last splitter my 1.25" back blate bent just a little and nothing more.


----------



## blades (Nov 19, 2009)

Got a 2" thick back plate and I bent it ( mild steel) 5" cylinder forget the shaft size but close to 30 ton according to mfg.


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Nov 19, 2009)

im not worried really at all. two 1" cold rolled plates will be plenty for my needs


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Nov 22, 2009)

update. it rolles now but long way to go. been jumping around a lot, worked on the wedge some and the log shelf and got the spindles and tires on and also the tung.


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Nov 27, 2009)

Thanks to black friday i picked up my engine, half couplings, Alum punp mount, and a few odds and ends. Got the engine mount built today and started working on the wedge. The other day i also got the H-Beam mounted up and welded to the pivit point.


----------



## ProMac1K (Nov 27, 2009)

Nice work!

When I clicked on this thread I was crossing my fingers hoping you were going to start building and selling them!  I'm halfway in the market for one, real recently. I've been making a go at it with the 6lb maul so far, but some of this green ash just bounces the maul off of it how many times. The folks priced some in town today, just for the heck of it. A neighbor of mine had mentioned once that their used to be kits available, so you could supply your own components. I'm thinking that isn't the case anymore. But all I can say is either way i'm looking forward to see yours up and running.


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Nov 27, 2009)

ProMac1K said:


> Nice work!
> 
> When I clicked on this thread I was crossing my fingers hoping you were going to start building and selling them!  I'm halfway in the market for one, real recently. I've been making a go at it with the 6lb maul so far, but some of this green ash just bounces the maul off of it how many times. The folks priced some in town today, just for the heck of it. A neighbor of mine had mentioned once that their used to be kits available, so you could supply your own components. I'm thinking that isn't the case anymore. But all I can say is either way i'm looking forward to see yours up and running.



Thanks promac. I also have been trying to split some wood with the maul this last week. The weeknd i got my splitter stolen i got my self on very large load of Red elm Rounds, only to come home and find out my splitter is gone.. I give all the guys out there that split all there wood by hand props!


----------



## ProMac1K (Nov 27, 2009)

I don't understand some people, they don't have enough pride in anything to want to earn it. Everything is replaceable to them, or else they think they deserve it more than the next person. There is no excuse for stealing. Damn carpet-baggers........i'm sick of it......:censored:


----------



## mikes mold (Nov 27, 2009)

*excellent workmanship*

Thank God for holidays so you can catch up. As a toolmaker of 40yrs. I have been watching all your pictures. Everything is square and perpendictular and great design. Excellent workmanship. Wished I could weld that good. (Perfect). Hope you get your other one back.


----------



## fishercat (Nov 28, 2009)

*great welding.*

i mostly Mig these days but i still like to Arc.it's what i learned on but that was DC and my ARC machine is AC only.it was a gift from the guy that trained me but i absolutely hate welding AC.it sits and collects dust.i used my Mig for almost everything now.


----------



## maxfior (Nov 28, 2009)

Looking REAL nice! One question though, the placement of your engine (nice briggs btw, and not some chinese JUNK) will it be protected if a log rolls off or something...? I'm digging this thread, how much do you have in it right now, $ wise and with your time, my dad and I are still getting all of our parts together, slowly... Just picked up our valve with 3/4 work ports last week... :/

Max


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Nov 28, 2009)

maxfior said:


> Looking REAL nice! One question though, the placement of your engine (nice briggs btw, and not some chinese JUNK) will it be protected if a log rolls off or something...? I'm digging this thread, how much do you have in it right now, $ wise and with your time, my dad and I are still getting all of our parts together, slowly... Just picked up our valve with 3/4 work ports last week... :/
> 
> Max



i do understand why a guy would worry about where the engine sits. The last one i built i had the engine back about 3" further and had no problems. i have never had a piece of wood drop on the front side of the axle, one thing to consider is right now there is no log rack on it. that is built and just needs to be bolted on. also %95 of the wood i split i rool it right out of my truck on to my splitter and the engine is on the truck side, the tail gate kinda covers it. as for $$ invested most all of my steel is from the crap yard and from where i work. so lets say about $200.00 in steel and i would guess a little over a grand so far for parts. thats not counting a ram and hoses and oil and all the ods and ends.


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Nov 28, 2009)

*todays work*

got the log rack finished up and test fitted and a little more work done on the wedge.


----------



## Beefie (Nov 28, 2009)

Very nice work. I like your log cradle design . They must really get rid of a lot of scrap steel were you work. What size pump and cylinder are you planning on using. How heavy is it to tip to the vertical position.

Looks good

Beefie


----------



## dumbarky (Nov 28, 2009)

Love your pictures of the splitter. Great work. I built one for my tractor 3 point over the summer. Lots of work, lots of satisfaction. Works better than store bought anthing plus. I will try to put some pictures on. I am having problems uploading pictures to this site. One question what's with the step down in the wedge. Your trade mark or what. I'm not dissin it, just wondering about the function. I like to learn new things. I have learned I don't know everything about anything. So I like to ask questions.


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Nov 28, 2009)

They do have a lot of drop steel. wish i had more time and things to build. And as for the step on the wedge it makes it get in the wood easyer. the 2" section starts the cut then the rest finishes it, i stil have the add the kick outs on the wedge to get it to crack open. all and all it just seems to make it easyer on the splitter to start the split. I am using a 16gmp pump with a 4"x24" ram. With the 3 stage wedge that is more then enough power to get the job done


----------



## John D (Nov 28, 2009)

Very nice work! It puts most store bought splitters to shame....I esp like your stepped wedge,engine cradle,and log cradle.


----------



## Suz (Nov 29, 2009)

mx_racer428 said:


> got the log rack finished up and test fitted and a little more work done on the wedge.



I was looking at your "log trays" and I built mine almost the same way but I wish I would have made them with solid smooth tops instead of being slotted.
We have had several chunks of wood with small "Y"s slip down between the slots and bend the trays faster than you can say "OH CRAP". 
I've got some sheet metal that I have to weld to mine to fix that problem but I haven't got around to doing it yet.
Maybe it is something to think about.
But, I sure enjoy looking at the pictures and commentary of the work in progress. 
BTW, I keep an eye on the Craig's List for splitters for sale for your old splitter.


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Nov 29, 2009)

i have yet to have any wood get cought up in the log rack. the gap between each piece of flat stock is 1.5" just big enough to let stuff fall through but seems to be just small enough to not let stuff get cought in. as for a question i forgot to answer on my last post, right now the weaght is just about equal on both sides of the pivit point. once i cut the H-beam to length and add the ram it should be about a 60-40 split for weaght.


----------



## malibuskier (Nov 30, 2009)

mx_racer428 said:


> some quick update pictures.




What did you weld to the bottom of the I beam? Is it 2 vertical 1x2's or is it something else?

Very nice work by the way. I love it when fabricators take pride in their work. It sure is beautiful to look at.

Dave


----------



## Iska3 (Dec 1, 2009)

mx_racer428 said:


> They do have a lot of drop steel. wish i had more time and things to build. And as for the step on the wedge it makes it get in the wood easyer. the 2" section starts the cut then the rest finishes it, i stil have the add the kick outs on the wedge to get it to crack open. all and all it just seems to make it easyer on the splitter to start the split. I am using a 16gmp pump with a 4"x24" ram. With the 3 stage wedge that is more then enough power to get the job done



It sure is looking good. Something to be said about the second time around. I like the idea of your step on the wedge. You make it look so easy and all the talk about scrap/ drop steel. What most forget is you have twice and three time the work than if you had all steel cut to size. Great Job!!


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Dec 1, 2009)

malibuskier said:


> What did you weld to the bottom of the I beam? Is it 2 vertical 1x2's or is it something else?
> 
> Very nice work by the way. I love it when fabricators take pride in their work. It sure is beautiful to look at.
> 
> Dave



Thanks. Its 2x6" channal. gives the beam some height and keeps it from twisting and also stiffens it up.


----------



## Tootall521 (Dec 1, 2009)

where did you get your aluminum pump housing me likey.


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Dec 2, 2009)

Tootall521 said:


> where did you get your aluminum pump housing me likey.



northern tool


----------



## iowa (Dec 2, 2009)

Great job mx racer. I like the work you do. I am a tool and die maker by trade and you know what you are doing with that welder. That's for sure. Everything else is looking good. 

I would like to build my own splitter soon. You are really tempting me. I don't have enough tools and stuff here. But maybe I can spend some extra hrs at work making parts and sneaking them home.

Where at in Iowa are you located?


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Dec 2, 2009)

iowa said:


> Great job mx racer. I like the work you do. I am a tool and die maker by trade and you know what you are doing with that welder. That's for sure. Everything else is looking good.
> 
> I would like to build my own splitter soon. You are really tempting me. I don't have enough tools and stuff here. But maybe I can spend some extra hrs at work making parts and sneaking them home.
> 
> Where at in Iowa are you located?



Cedar Rapids. i only do a little at work. lets just say there bandsaw is way bigger adn better then mine. i also wish i had a much larger compresser. Mine for the most part runs non stop when i use air tools and it also cant keep up. and about building a splitter.. i would much rather spend the extra money and time to make one. that way you dont have to trust the quality of work that went in to it. dont get me wrong though, there is many of good store bought splitters out there, just hard to come by.


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Dec 6, 2009)

*Done!*

Well guys i spent many of hours working on the splitter this weeknd because we are expection lots of snow and i have a pile to split and also the sled needed to be put back togeather, there isnt verry many update pictures but theres a few and the rest you can see. i didnt use it today sence the paint isnt fully dry yet. 












<a href="http://s1022.photobucket.com/albums/af341/mx_racer428/?action=view&current=PC060404.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1022.photobucket.com/albums/af341/mx_racer428/PC060404.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## ProMac1K (Dec 6, 2009)

Looks real nice! Nice and heavy duty!

How much snow are you expecting down there? I'm in somewhat of a rush myself, don't have a lot to split but it takes time. And our electric motor for the bulk tank fuel pump isn't starting in the cold so i've got about 1 gallon of gas to split on. And I need to run chainsaws, don't know how much I have mixed. Going to have to make a couple trips to town I think.


----------



## iowa (Dec 6, 2009)

That looks excellent. I bet you can't wait to try it out. Lets see some video of it running!!!! opcorn:


----------



## Baldman (Dec 6, 2009)

WOW! :jawdrop:


----------



## Ductape (Dec 6, 2009)

Wow................ nice !


----------



## England14 (Dec 6, 2009)

I would say it looks like a professional built it, but I don't think a pro would have done that good! It looks absolutely GREAT!


----------



## tjbier (Dec 6, 2009)

Awesome build!!!!!!!
I hope this one doesn't get legs!!


----------



## ProMac1K (Dec 6, 2009)

tjbier said:


> Awesome build!!!!!!!
> I hope this one doesn't get legs!!



:agree2:


----------



## boostnut (Dec 6, 2009)

Looks great. How are you going to keep this one home?


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Dec 6, 2009)

now that was funny! we are sposed to get about 1-3" tonight and then tuesday-wed we are told to get over 6" i hope we get a few feet. i should have the wood split by then and then comes snowmobiling time! on a side note. the engine took half of a lazy pull to start it the first time! i have never had an engine run so smooth and consistant!


----------



## triptester (Dec 7, 2009)

Looks great. Everything looks well thought out.


----------



## scotvl (Dec 7, 2009)

I would buy a lojack chip for that splitter.


----------



## merlynr (Dec 7, 2009)

That looks better than factory! Here's what one looks like when you try to use too much that's just lying around. Back of rear engine Snapper mower. Old 48 Chevy closed drive shaft rearend. Self taught welder. The thing splits like it came from the store, maybe better plus I love the elect start.


----------



## iowa (Dec 7, 2009)

SOOO... What is the run down on all the goodies? Engine, pump, cylinder, tank, etc. Inquiring minds want to know. Thanks.


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Dec 7, 2009)

i kinda like that splitter. clever i will say. as for specks.. nothing special. 10hp briggs, 16gmp pump, and 4" ram. i do plan to turn up the valve from 2250 to 2500psi. tank has 9 gallons of oil in it right now. it should hold about 11.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Dec 7, 2009)

Wow, a dude that can design, fab, weld, AND paint! Need a job?

Seriously, awesome job on that thing, and hopefully it's older brother will find it's way home someday.


----------



## nparch726 (Dec 7, 2009)

Very nice setup you got there! I plan on getting around to getting a splitter built yet this year, and I've gotten a lot of good ideas on here. Hope mine turns out as nice as yours, but that's setting the bar pretty high! Nice Job!


----------



## Tendencies (Dec 8, 2009)

Nice job for sure, looks as good as my store bought (Northern) Only problem I've had with mine was the wood especially gnarly twisted elm would grab hold of the wedge while splitting and not completely split and seize up on the wedge, while retracting the ram the wood would try and destroy my detent valve/hoses, had to weld a pusher offer/extractor device to the end of the ram....


----------



## maxfior (Dec 8, 2009)

AWESOME Job man! Loos GREAT!!!


----------



## Beefie (Dec 8, 2009)

Boy that sue turned out nice. Way better than a factory splitter. Did you weld any serial #'s or some type of identification marks on it just in case. I think you need a custom sticker made. I had some stickers made for my trailer. One of them might work for your splitter with a little word changing.





I am having a brain fart can't remember how to show the picture.

Nice work

Beefie


----------



## iowa (Dec 8, 2009)

Video! Pics of the snow! Did you get wood split?


----------



## archertwo (Dec 9, 2009)

Nice looking rig! You're gonna have to build a few of them for sale soon. That looks better than most store bought ones. 
Someone is sure to ask where the cup holder is though.


----------



## tnichols (Dec 9, 2009)

I got a dollar says that sled in the garage is out running today and not the splitter! GREAT job on the splitter, very clean work!


----------



## nparch726 (Dec 24, 2009)

OK, we gotta hear how that new splitter is working for you! Hopefully you've had it out working and got some of that new paint rubbed off it by now.


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Dec 24, 2009)

i only got a chance to split the one load i had sitting to be split from the last splitter. it did very good. i did feel the i was rushing my self trying to keep up with the ram. plenty fast for me. it split all my red elm with no problems. and as for the paint being chiped off.. plenty of that happend. not all the happy about that but its a splitter right? All and all i am very happy with it and cant wait to have fun using it insted of rushing befor the snow comes! now she sits locked up with a cover on it!


----------



## nparch726 (Dec 24, 2009)

I really like your wedge design and was thinking about using something similar when I finally get around to building my new splitter. Are you happy with how that works on your splitter? I also saw it on a Timberwolf splitter I believe, and I think they use it as a stop of sorts for mounting a 4-way wedge, do you use a 4-way on yours?


----------



## John D (Dec 24, 2009)

Great news! Im glad to hear it works well,and is fast...now get lo-jack or ON- star for that thing!:greenchainsaw:


----------



## mikes mold (Dec 24, 2009)

*Great job*

Looks supper. Hope you get the other one back also. Now on to useing that snowmobile we saw in the picture.


----------



## Metals406 (Dec 24, 2009)

Excellent job with that splitter. . . Almost too pretty to use. 

Glad she's working good for ya; if you can keep the dirtbags away from this one -- should last ya for years and years.


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Dec 25, 2009)

i have yet to use a 4-way on it. i donno if i will yet or not. i do still need to turn up my valve so it has a lil more power. nothing wrong with more power!


----------

